# Goyard Beach Bag Belharra



## roxytangerine

Has anyone seen or bought the new beach bags?  I adore this turquiose color and wish they would offer it in the regular bags, too. I wonder if the canvas would get dirty too quickly.


----------



## viciel

That same turquoise is available in other classic totes you may just have to call around.  Some stores may still have leftovers from 2018. I saw one as recent as earlier this year while traveling. But it looked like a customized tote with embroidered patch on the bag. It was either an Anjou or an Artois...can't remember for sure.


----------



## roxytangerine

Ack, that would be amazing. I will be in Europe in September so I hope I can find something turquoise there. I still regret not buying the pink bag I saw in Paris 2 years ago!


----------



## goodatlife

It's the Anjou tote that comes in this color. However there's a big flamingo on the tote which imo detracts from the bag.


----------



## Red J

I like that the Belharra is reversible so there's the option wear it solid turquoise side out.


----------



## roxytangerine

A big flamingo! Hmmmm. Anyone have a photo?


----------



## LoveThatThing

It is a very nice bag, it is reversible, saw it late 2019 in Biarritz, also last month at the Monaco store. It is quite large if I remembered correctly


----------



## daisyjo

I have that exact Belharra.   I love it.  I got it summer of 2019.  I just recently used it as my carry-on tote for a trip to Europe.  It is very filling and comfortable on the shoulder.   The only problem is that the canvas seems to get smudged easily.  Next time I may reverse it and have the blue on the outside for travel.  Hint - I have found that Bioderma Miccelar makeup remover does a good job of removing the dirt.


----------



## goodatlife

daisyjo said:


> I have that exact Belharra.   I love it.  I got it summer of 2019.  I just recently used it as my carry-on tote for a trip to Europe.  It is very filling and comfortable on the shoulder.   The only problem is that the canvas seems to get smudged easily.  Next time I may reverse it and have the blue on the outside for travel.  Hint - I have found that Bioderma Miccelar makeup remover does a good job of removing the dirt.


Oooh could you upload a few pictures?!


----------



## daisyjo

goodatlife said:


> Oooh could you upload a few pictures?!



Here are two.


----------



## roxytangerine

So cute! Thanks for sharing! I wonder if you could use Scotchguard on the canvas??


----------



## daisyjo

roxytangerine said:


> So cute! Thanks for sharing! I wonder if you could use Scotchguard on the canvas??



Possibly, although I would worry about it seeping through and affecting the Goyard fabric on the interior.


----------



## Lexgal

I have it in white and love it.  Bought it several years ago and have used it as my beach/pool bag for several years now.


----------



## goodatlife

I bought one and returned it. Loveee the turquoise color and the versatility. I just couldn't get behind the bucket bottom and the size was a tad too bit for my 5'2" frame. I wish they would come out with the St Louis in this color.


----------



## roxytangerine

I just purchased this dreamy bag in Monaco. I couldn't resist the turquoise color! And then I promptly used it at the beach club the next day. Love it!


----------



## a_b_c

roxytangerine said:


> A big flamingo! Hmmmm. Anyone have a photo?


I found these photos online. They a had one of these bags left in SF two weekends ago (Displayed in the window).  I do not care for the flamingo but I actually considered it since I absolutely love this color. Anyway I tried it on and once the SA brought it in from the window to show to me, I realized it was an Anjou and not a St. Louis, which meant a significant price difference. I can’t recall the exact amount but it was in the $4500 range. There was also another one in yellow with a cactus (?) instead of a flamingo.


----------



## roxytangerine

Wow, that's something.


----------



## redkitty

daisyjo said:


> I have that exact Belharra.   I love it.  I got it summer of 2019.  I just recently used it as my carry-on tote for a trip to Europe.  It is very filling and comfortable on the shoulder.   The only problem is that the canvas seems to get smudged easily.  Next time I may reverse it and have the blue on the outside for travel.  Hint - I have found that Bioderma Miccelar makeup remover does a good job of removing the dirt.


Just bought the same bag twinsies 
I have been using it reversed with the canvas out as I knew I would smudge the cream linen exterior. I asked if turquoise comes in other models in the London boutique and they said no. But it a nice beach bag.


----------



## Purselover724

redkitty said:


> Just bought the same bag twinsies
> I have been using it reversed with the canvas out as I knew I would smudge the cream linen exterior. I asked if turquoise comes in other models in the London boutique and they said no. But it a nice beach bag.


Can I ask how much it was?


----------



## redkitty

Purselover724 said:


> Can I ask how much it was?


£1380.


----------



## Purselover724

redkitty said:


> £1380.


Thanks!


----------

